# Devils Lake Fishing Report 3/18



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Pike and walleye fishing on Devils Lake remains good to excellent. Anglers are 
catching a lot of nice pike in Lake Irvin, the Mauvee Coulee near Churches 
Ferry, the north end of Six Mile Bay, Old Mil, and the Storm Sewer area. Jigs 
with twister tails, sonars, or smelt/herring fished off tip-ups have been 
working the best. Walleye fishing remains quite good as well, but the bite is 
right at sunrise and sunset. The best places for walleyes have been Stromme 
Addition, Foughty?s Point, East Bay in front of the Camp Grafton entrance, 
Mission Bay, Cactus Point area, Bud Bay, Doc Hagens, the north end of Six Mile 
Bay, the Mauvee bridge on Hwy 19, Howard Farm area, Golden Highway, and some of 
the rockier points and humps in the Flats. Buckshot rattle spoons, raps, nils, 
sonars, and chubby darters have all been working. Perch fishing continues to 
be very slow with a few fish coming from the Country Club area and mouth of 
Creel Bay, the Dome House area, and the Towers area. Hali?s, genz worms, 
hanger rigs, and frostee spoons tipped with wax worms, spikes, minnow heads, or 
perch eyes all work at times. Ice conditions remain excellent with very little 
snow on the ice and cold weather has helped keep the shorelines from 
deteriorating. Water is starting to move so anglers do need to use extreme 
care around bridges and pressure ridges. Good Luck and Good
Fishing!!!


----------

